# Comcast Arris pm402 modem and Netgear WDT624 v3 Router - NOT perfect together...



## SteveMarino (Apr 29, 2009)

Good afternoon all and to start, I appreciate ALL help as this is/has been VERY frustrating, not only because I have a new connection, but because I deem myself fairly tech savy. I also apologize in advance if this has been answered as I have seen posts that have bits and pieces of my issue, but not as a whole.

Ok, so here is the issue:

I am having trouble maintaining a connection with my internet through comcast due to the arris modem pm402 "not playing nice" with external wireless routers.

Here is the issue in a nutshell. My Netgear WDT624 v3 wireless router, that I have pulled from a working verizon dsl network at my old home (And have since tested on again to prove it works) does not maintain a network connection with the Modem so that I can maintain a connection to the router and have internet access, even though my wireless card "sees" my network, I cannot connect to it.

I have read things about DHCP disabling, Miming the MAC ID, Static IP's, Bridging etc etc etc.

All I am trying to do it get my _*working*_ wireless router to work with my new service. 

I have seen people say this that and the other thing about Netgears, but I have also read issues with the linksys on the same Modem. It is not the router, or the ethernet cable or the network card, it is how the modem is communicating with the router that is the issue, and I need to have it fixed please.


----------



## SteveMarino (Apr 29, 2009)

I also want to add that talking to either tech support is worthless as my research has provided me with more information that either comcast or netgear will be able to assist with. These are the times we live in, that even though Comcast does not own the router, they are not willing to help since this is a mainstream issue on THEIR service...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Netgear doesn't seem to offer any WDT624 router, so can you give us the exact model number from the bottom of the unit?


----------



## SteveMarino (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, it is a WGT624 V2, in which I have updated the firmware.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## SteveMarino (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks John,

I will try that tomorrow. Also in SE PA, Phoenixville.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Phoenixville, right around the corner, I'm in Worcester. :smile:


----------



## bsevenan (May 19, 2009)

Have you been able to fix the problem?

I am having a very similar issue. I have a broadband cable service in Belgium, Europe. Connecting either my PC or Mac to the Internet is not a problem. But when putting a router in between (I have both a Linksys and a Mac Airport Extreme) then the Arris modem does not provide an IP to the router hence no Internet connectivity on the PC or Mac.

I tried everything possible (MAC cloning, shutting dows and rebooting modem, router, PC in all possible orders ; including taking out battery pack and **** down modem for an entire night, etc).

Anyone who has been able to fix this, you deserve an oscar as I have been reading about this issue on many forums, but never found an answer that fixed the issue for me ...


----------

